# Capt. Nathan's Seadrift, TX. Sight Casting and POC, TX. Bull Red Report; 10/8-10/9/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Repeat DFW clients had a great two day trip with perfect October weather. 

Day one we spent sight casting reds in the marsh. Most of the reds were hanging on shallow flats early, then by 12pm droppped out to 2-3 foot of water. But would float up to the surface making them easy targets.

Day two they opted for the big pulls at the POC jetties. For me things seemed a little off. Only catching a few big reds today. None the less, we knew the day would be short so these boys could get to Kyle Field for the Aggie game tonight.


----------

